

Yahoo sends CEO packing without severance package - sherm8n
http://news.yahoo.com/yahoo-sends-ceo-packing-without-severance-package-220346310--finance.html

======
debacle
This whole thing is turning into a mess. I had some dim hope for Yahoo to
reemerge from its recent decade of failure, but I don't think it's possible
now.

~~~
sherm8n
Don't say that. I have some stock!

